# Where to buy kits and aftermarket parts.



## Melonfish (Sep 14, 2012)

On other forums i've used they've sometimes produced stickies listing websites where you can get kits and after market parts from.
its usually in this format.

U.K.
Kits - 
www.this site.com - good range of X
www.that site.com - great for X

After market - 
www.this site.com - specialises in...
www.that site.com

U.S.
Kits - 
www.this site.com
www.that site.com

After market - 
www.this site.com
www.that site.com

europe.. etc.


Apologies if this is already in place but i just figured it would be useful for modellers to be able to grab kits and parts that they might like if they weren't sure about some of the fantastic resources that are out there.
thanks
Pete


----------



## Catch22 (Sep 17, 2012)

I know for US, two good ones that have both aftermarket and kits are Sprue Brothers Models Home Page and Squadron - Your Online Hobby Shop: Mail Order Military Scale Plastic Models and Books. Hannants - Plastic model kits, plastic figures and accessories is good for the UK as well, but I've also ordered things from them to Canada.


----------



## mikewint (Sep 17, 2012)

One word: EBAY


----------



## destrozas (Sep 23, 2012)

another option is to buy directly from the manufacturer, go to the page as eduard, part, ect, ect, ect ........ according to which things are best to go elsewhere.
I do not buy much photoetches but hannats is one of the first stores to look or ask.


----------

